# Screenwriting...2-3 years?



## Topo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey, I've posted on here before but I just wanted to ask a quick question.

So I know a lot of people think it would be really beneficial to get a well-rounded film education, no matter what area you want to go into.

But I am very passionate about screenwriting. I could see myself being a film screenwriter, but I really want to do is be a television writer. And honestly, I am looking for an education that focuses very strongly on screenwriting, with maybe a few non-screenwriting film classes on the side.

I am currently a sophomore at Colorado State and I am looking into schools to transfer to for my Junior year. I have gotten into Chapman twice already and I will be applying again for their screenwriting program. I am also applying to UT for their rtf program. I know this is a pretty rounded film program, but I might have an opportunity to get a specific scholarship that would really help.

But otherwise I am looking for suggestions. USC's screenwriting program requires 4 years and I am not planning on doing undergrad for 6 years. I would like to graduate in 4, MAYBE 5, so I am looking for a program that could be completed in 2-3 years. UCLA's film program can be completed in 2 years, but it's not very screenwriting specific, and I don't have the general education requirements needed to apply. NYU has a dramatic writing program, but I'm not sure I have the grades for it. I have about a 3.3 GPA and a 27 ACT score. But they also have you submit a very large writing sample, so this could help me.

Any suggestions? I think North Carolina School of the Arts needs 4 years and is pretty general. FSU is a very general film program as well...Any ideas about schools that offer a strong emphasis on screenwriting that with my grades and some strong writing samples, I should consider?

Emerson, BU?

Or should I just finish up my undergrad at csu in communication and look into a good grad school in screenwriting?


----------



## Xeus20 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey,

Incase you are looking out for screenwriting and that too outside your country i would recommend you Mumbai,located in India would be the place to be in.Since Mumbai is known as the bollywood hub its the place for learning too for Film Studies.I have completed my course from Digital Academy-The Film School.Visit there site www.dafilmschool.com .They have a very elaborative and comphrensive course for screenwriting which covers all the aspect for the same.Try and see.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2009)

Please don't spam - one post will suffice.


----------

